# Hi there



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi

Likewise, I think your avatar is beautiful.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

I identify with pumba in the lion king cos he was right but ill confident. Timon has a good heart but is a fool nonetheless.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------

